# fear of man and evangelism



## iahm87 (Dec 24, 2009)

I've been struggling with the fear of man ever since I was a Christian, even since I was young in fact. I have just been shy and timid all my life. I have been praying to God that He will give me boldness to preach the gospel. I find it easy to preach the gospel to a crowd of strangers but definitely hard to someone I know well. I used to be on fire, but after I backslid, it is very hard to get that fire back. The thing that I need help is how do I get rid of the fear of man and become a fearless witness that God wants me to be. How can I be set on fire again. Thanks


----------



## Christoffer (Dec 25, 2009)

Good topic, I am struggling with the same thing myself


----------



## N. Eshelman (Dec 25, 2009)

You NEED to read this book. It will help tremendously: 

Amazon.com: When People Are Big and God Is Small: Overcoming Peer Pressure, Codependency, and the Fear of Man (Resources for Changing Lives) (9780875526003): Edward T. Welch: Books


----------



## iahm87 (Dec 25, 2009)

nleshelman said:


> You NEED to read this book. It will help tremendously:
> 
> Amazon.com: When People Are Big and God Is Small: Overcoming Peer Pressure, Codependency, and the Fear of Man (Resources for Changing Lives) (9780875526003): Edward T. Welch: Books



Thanks, yes I do have that book and have read halfway through. I do need to finish it and reread it though.

Merry Christmas btw


----------



## HeIsMyRighteousness (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi Humir,
I am the same way. I have always been timid, before and after I was regenerate. I don't know how much time you spend completely alone with God, but that is the number one thing that has diminished my fear. Prayer is so vital for anything. Spending time with God will gradually or quickly, if God desires, cause you to fear Him more than man. Every time I find myself not being diligent in prayer is when fear takes a hold of me. Hope this helps.


----------



## Andres (Dec 31, 2009)

iahm87 said:


> I've been struggling with the fear of man ever since I was a Christian, even since I was young in fact. I have just been shy and timid all my life. I have been praying to God that He will give me boldness to preach the gospel. I find it easy to preach the gospel to a crowd of strangers but definitely hard to someone I know well. I used to be on fire, but after I backslid, it is very hard to get that fire back. The thing that I need help is how do I get rid of the fear of man and become a fearless witness that God wants me to be. How can I be set on fire again. Thanks



Humir, first, I appreciate your humble spirit and willingness to share your faith with others. Perhaps others could better advise you if you could share, what specifically do you fear when it comes to sharing the faith? 
If you are afraid that others will reject your presentation of the gospel, then I would encourage you that they are not rejecting you, but they are rejecting Christ. It is out of your hands how people will respond to the message; it is simply your job to be the messenger. In 1 Cor 3:6,7, Paul says, _“I planted, Apollos watered, but God gave the growth. So neither he who plants nor he who waters is anything, but only God who gives the growth.”_ 
Another fear that many have when sharing the faith is that they will say the wrong thing or not have an answer. If this is your case I would encourage you to study your bible and be well-read so that you can have a ready answer for people. Also, if you do not know the answer to something, it is okay to say, "sorry, but I am not sure of that answer. I will however, do some studying and get back to you." 
Finally, I would echo the others who have said to pray, pray, pray. God will be with you and you should go in confidence because you know that the Lord is your helper. God bless!


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 31, 2009)

Best way to overcome fear of man in evangelism is practice, practice, practice....working through it.


BUT................


Some folks react by becoming brash, boorish and insensitive.... PLEASE, don't do that.


Get into evangelistic situations where you feel natural. Anyone can feel shy and timid in a contrived and artificially produced encounter. Everyone does evangelism bad when they do it out of being manipulated or they turn it into a mere duty or program. 

Your evangelism should flow naturally from your personality. Don't even think about witnessing; this should be your LIFE. Search out daily opportunities for you to be real and be yourself with people; and if you love Jesus, then opportunities will arise.

Amazon.com: Stop Witnessing...and Start Loving (9781576832332): Paul Borthwick: Books


----------



## iahm87 (Jan 1, 2010)

thanks guys for the replies. If I combine all the advice, we'll see what happens. Happy New Year


----------

